# Reformed churches in Berlin, Germany?



## Moireach (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a long shot, but a friend is going to be there for a year.

Any idea if there are any good English speaking reformed churches in Berlin, Germany?

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------

Oops I don't know how to move this to another forum.


----------



## Edward (Jul 6, 2011)

I would suggest contacting the PCA/ARP/EPC missionaries there for some local guidance. 

Staff


----------



## Moireach (Jul 6, 2011)

Very helpful, thanks.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 6, 2011)

Where in Berlin? The PCA's Mission to the World has been working on the East side of Berlin since shortly after the wall came down. So there's an established ministry on that side of the city and American Presbyterians who could give some direction. A member of my former church was part of that team for many years, and spoke well of the effort.

Mission to the World missionaries can be contacted via this listing.


----------



## Edward (Jul 6, 2011)

Pickings look slim in Berlin, so starting from a very small universe that I could find of English language churches, you might give these Baptists a try:

Our Beliefs
Services occur every Sunday at 14.30

We are located at:

Hüttenweg 46
14195 Berlin-Zehlendorf

Using public transit:
U3 Oskar-Helene-Heim 
Bus 285 to Am Waldfriedhof

For a more generic evangelical approach, there are these Southern Baptists:

International Baptist Church Berlin - Our Basic Beliefs

The Anglicans say, "St. George’s is a welcoming, open, inclusive community " which is usually code for pro-homosexual. 

The American Church does not sound like a very good bet. And I'd try either of the Baptists before trying the United Methodists at Church of the Resurrection

I haven't found any that are strongly reformed and English language on the web.


----------



## PointingToChrist (Jul 6, 2011)

MTW PCA plant (they visited my church): Mission to the World (PCA)


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Reformation 2 Germany


----------



## Edward (Jul 7, 2011)

PointingToChrist said:


> MTW PCA plant (they visited my church): Mission to the World (PCA)



My understanding is that that is a German language work, and the poster was looking for English language.

---------- Post added at 07:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 AM ----------




Scott1 said:


> Reformation 2 Germany



Same issue, plus I have some other concerns about that group from what I have read.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 7, 2011)

Edward said:


> PointingToChrist said:
> 
> 
> > MTW PCA plant (they visited my church): Mission to the World (PCA)
> ...



Yes, but the PCA church planters there speak English (they're Americans) and likely know the territory well enough to be helpful. They would still be my first call, or more likely an e-mail.


----------



## Edward (Jul 7, 2011)

Jack K said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > PointingToChrist said:
> ...



And that's why I linked to them (and their ARP and EPC co-workers) in post 2.


----------

